# Looking for a breeder in the Northeast



## cristina (Sep 17, 2011)

A friend of mine is looking for a breeder in the northeast (hes located in NY), but he has a pretty specific list of things he's looking for. He's an experienced GSD owner, he's had three already. His last shepherd was from Omega shepherds and the dog was a nightmare, so I don't think he wants a West German show lined shepherd. He wants to do protection training/Schutzhund with the dog, but he wants a dog that's going to be even-tempered, medium drive, and can be a good house dog as well. I was thinking an East German Working lined/DDR dog would be good for him, but he hates the sable color that seems to be predominately bred. He likes the bi-color, though.

Can anyone suggest a good breeder in this area? I tried to get him to look at Von Hena-C and Ryanhaus but he doesnt like the looks of their dogs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is color really that big of a deal when his last black and tan was a nightmare? Color should be at the bottom of the totem pole of needs when deciding on a dog... at least that's my way of looking at it.

How does he feel about an all black? How about another show line from a different breeder if he's dead set on a black and tan? There are quite a few very good show line breeders that may be worth a look.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are also West German working line dogs - many are sable, but they come in other colors too, including solid black. Bi-colors are beautiful but just based on what I've seen around, both in person and in pictures of people's dogs on various GSD sites for the past few years, they seem to be much less common, so if he's got his heart set on a bi-color he's probably limiting his pool of potential breeders quite a bit.


----------



## cristina (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree that color should be on the bottom of his list, but hes really stubborn about it. He hates the sable color, he thinks its ugly (I disagree but I'm not the one throwing down all the money for a dog). His second shepherd was a bi-color and he loved him to death, put tons of money into the dog for Schutzhund training, but the dog suffered from seizures and died from one when he was just over a year old. 

If West German Lines seem to fit what he wants, can anyone suggest some breeders of those lines?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dan Cox has a litter coming from a black and tan Schh3, KKL1 working line female - 

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

Have met Candy, she is a nice stable social female - has more tan on her than in this photo as well...

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There's Van Gogh, I think they're in MA. The next litter is not until Spring, not sure how that works for your friend. Her most recent litter was born in June and sired by my Halo's dad - he's solid black and when bred to a sable female there are a lot of blacks. This is the previous litter, out of 10 pups there were only 3 sables:

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

A good friend of mine just got a pup from Van Gogh.. Really, really nice stable pup.. 

But this kennel may not be what your friend is looking for..


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If he's willing to have one shipped (?)...a friend & breeder just had a litter born yesterday from a female she just imported. She is located in Wisconsin.
You can find more info on her website.
www.gildafk9.com


----------



## cristina (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, guys. I think he was looking for breeders he could visit and see, although he did say if the breeder was really that reputable and guaranteed the health and temperament, he would have one shipped. 

Even though he had a bad experience with one west sl shepherd, his fixation on looks makes me think he would benefit from checking out some good breeders of the west show lines who also train their dogs in Schutzhund, since that's what he ultimately wants to do with the dog. Can you guys recommend some breeders of those lines in the tri-state area (or within reasonable travel distance from queens, ny)? 

Also, I don't think hes looking to get a pup right this second, he is definitely looking to do his research this time. He would be willing to wait for the right dog.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Von Hayden.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

within driving distance are T Floyd, Jim Hill (well known in schutzhund) and Justin Mueller (has litter coming that is repeat of pup in Lynn P's posts in pictures section) - sent you PM....

Lee


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

www.traumhofgsd.com black & red and sable puppies. She located in Mass.


----------

